# 1951 Huffman Mainliner



## SimpleMan (Jul 2, 2009)

Not much left but I am going to put it back together. Just thought it was cool to see the original paint hidden under the tank. Had a few questions for 37Fleetwood.The chain guard is from a 1947 Huffman built girls Western Flyer I stripped for parts. Scott will it be appropriate to the build? I know it's a different era frame. In the few pictures I could find it looked like they used it on the newer stuff also. Any chance you'd have any pictures of this era of Huffman? I do have the serial #'s from these bikes if you need them for the data page. Thanks


----------

